# Anzeigename bei Mailversand mit WagoAppMail



## Peter255 (7 Oktober 2019)

Hallo SPS Forum,

ich arbeite an einem Projekt E-Heizung.
Die Steuerung ist eine PFC-100 mit (FW13) und die Programmierung erfolgt unter e!Cockpit.  
Im Fehlerfall oder bei bestimmten Ereignissen möchte ich eine E-Mail-Benachrichtigung an einen t-online E-Mail-Account senden.
Dafür verwende ich aus der Bibliothek WagoAppMail,1.1.1.0(WAGO) den FbSmtpSendMail.
Dies funktioniert auch soweit und ich erhalte eine E-Mail von "MeinName@t-online.de"

Nun zu meinem kleinen Problem.

Ich möchte einen Anzeigename hinzufügen so das ich die E-Mail von "E-Heizung <MeinName@t-online.de>" empfange.
So meldet sich z.B meine Synology mit dem Anzeigenamen "Syno <MeinName@t-online.de>" oder eine
mit Thunderbird an mich gesendete Nachricht mit dem Anzeigenamen "MeinName <MeinName@t-online.de>"
Auch eine E-Mail vom SPS-Forum hat einen Anzeigenamen und meldet von:
"SPS-Forum - Automatisierung und Elektrotechnik <admin@sps-forum.de>"

Für den Anzeigennamen sollte die Variable sFrom zuständig sein.
Wenn ich dort eintrage:
sFrom:= '<MeinName@t-online.de>' erhalte ich die Mail von <MeinName@t-online.de>" Status OK
sFrom:= 'E-Heizung <MeinName@t-online.de>' erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung => Status Failed sending network data
sFrom:= '<E-Heizung MeinName@t-online.de>' erhalte ich die Mali von <MeinName@t-online.de>" Status OK aber E-Heizung wird ignoriert.
sFrom:= '<E-Heizung@t-online.de>' erhalte ich die Mali von <MeinName@t-online.de>" Status OK aber E-Heizung wird ignoriert.
sFrom:= '<E-Heizung>' erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung => Status Failed sending network data

Habe noch alles Mögliche ausprobiert aber nichts funktioniert.
Entweder Fehlermeldung oder Anzeigename wird ignoriert.

Folgende Parameter werden verwendet:
sServer:= 'securesmtp.t-online.de'
wPort:= 465
sUser:='MeinName@t-online.de'
sPassword:= '*******'
eAuthentication:= eAuthentication.eLOGIN
eEncryptation:= eEncryption.eSMTPS
tTimeout:= T#30S
sFrom:=  dieser Eintrag ist mein Problem
sTo:= 'MeinName@t-online.de'
sSubject:='E-Heizung Nachricht'
sMessage'Hallo dies ist ein Test'

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie der sFrom String formatiert sein muss um das von mir gewünschte Verhalten zu erreichen oder
kann es sein das die WAGOAppMail dieses nicht unterstützt?

Grüße Peter255


----------

